# Pine Wine Rack



## WinerBob1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thought I would share my wine rack. Wanted something sturdy, mobile, and good looking. The picture has 3 racks side-by-side. Each holds 72 bottles except the 1st one on the right that I made out of an old shelving unit - it holds 60. Fun weekend project.


----------



## Duster (Jun 3, 2013)

looks good. you may want to make sure there sturdy or secure them to the wall if you haven't already


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Duster - they are secured.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful racks. You do really nice work.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm assuming you used a hole saw to make your cuts then ripped the board. What size hole saw did you use? Did you router the edges with a 1/4 round bit? I'm planning on making one in a few weeks and that's how my design is going in my head.


----------



## Thig (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks more like a jig saw cut or band saw, that would be some huge hole saw.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 3, 2013)

Thig said:


> Looks more like a jig saw cut or band saw, that would be some huge hole saw.



I have a 6" hole saw for making bean bag games and was thinking of using that.


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 3, 2013)

KW - you are correct. The holes are 4". I used a 1 x 8 which for 6 wine bottles is sturdy enough. If you make the racks longer (more than 8 bottles across) you may want to go with a wider board to hold the weight of full wine bottles. I drew a center line on the board and marked the center of the 4" holes. The circles have a 1/2" space between them. When I drew the center line, I also drew a line a 1/2" on both sides of the center line. After the holes are cut out, I then ripped down both lines next to the center line. Makes the rack look better than a perfect half circle. Naturally after you rip the lines you end up with 2 racks. My wine rack is 30" across, so with the 3/4" thick sides, my racks are 28 1/2" long. Make sure you have at least 1" on the ends of the racks to allow for enough wood to handle the screws to hold them to the sides.


----------



## Thig (Jun 3, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> I have a 6" hole saw for making bean bag games and was thinking of using that.



Dang, how big a drill does it take to turn that thing?


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 3, 2013)

Thig said:


> Dang, how big a drill does it take to turn that thing?



I'm just cutting plywood so a regular hand drill gets it done. 

Winner bob. Do you mind me copying your design. They came out great. Mine need to be 36" wide.


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 3, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> I'm just cutting plywood so a regular hand drill gets it done.
> 
> Winner bob. Do you mind me copying your design. They came out great.



Please do - Thanks. Feel free to ask any other questions & have fun.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## Scott (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice indeed!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 5, 2013)

NICE RACK!!!! 

(Mental note: don't say this out loud. I could get called into HR)

Must have taken you quite some time to fashion each shelf. Really nice!


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnT said:


> NICE RACK!!!!
> 
> (Mental note: don't say this out loud. I could get called into HR)
> 
> Must have taken you quite some time to fashion each shelf. Really nice!



HaHa John -Thanks


----------



## BobF (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice work Bob!


----------



## nucjd (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice wine rack. I am really impressed!


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey WinerBob1! 
Could you send me the plans as well? I've been itching to get the power tools out now that the weather is nice!


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 12, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Hey WinerBob1!
> Could you send me the plans as well? I've been itching to get the power tools out now that the weather is nice!



Rahway - I do not have plans written down but give me some time and I put something together.


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 15, 2013)

I went with a different design. Smaller but gets the job done. A 4" hole saw was too pricey. My total cost was $44.00. 

This picture came out dark will take a better one l8r.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's a better photo.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 17, 2013)

hey, there is 24 empty slots, better get busy...
nice looking wine rack.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 17, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> I went with a different design. Smaller but gets the job done. A 4" hole saw was too pricey. My total cost was $44.00.
> .


 
That's about the design I was figuring on for the rack in my cellar. I assume those are 1x2" going from front to back for the rails? 1x4 from left to right? I need to make a rack probably about 6' wide and about 5' high. I was planning on 2 36" wide units. Mine will be in the our unfinished basement where the wine making occurs. right now I have a steel shelving unit that has alot of dead space.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 17, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> hey, there is 24 empty slots, better get busy...
> nice looking wine rack.



Got 5 gallons of DB about ready. 5 gallons of WECoastal red, and 5 gallons of skeeter pee. 

Oh oh I need another rack. LOL


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 17, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> That's about the design I was figuring on for the rack in my cellar. I assume those are 1x2" going from front to back for the rails? 1x4 from left to right? I need to make a rack probably about 6' wide and about 5' high. I was planning on 2 36" wide units. Mine will be in the our unfinished basement where the wine making occurs. right now I have a steel shelving unit that has alot of dead space.



I'd be happy to post the directions but yes your on the right track. I like the fact that the bottle are fully supported instead of just the end. Also no fancy cuts. You could do this whole thing with a miter saw.


----------



## WinerBob1 (Jun 17, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> Here's a better photo.



Nice job kw


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 18, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> I'd be happy to post the directions but yes your on the right track. I like the fact that the bottle are fully supported instead of just the end. Also no fancy cuts. You could do this whole thing with a miter saw.


 

I'd be interested in your spacing between the 1X2's. I was thinking of getting something started this weekend. I was considering adding a cleat under the 1X4's from front to back as well so they were not solely supported by the screws in from the sides. 

Very nice job by the way...


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 18, 2013)

I need to build a rack soon and I was thinking along these lines. In my mind I was thinking about using a large dowel rod for the bottles to rest in between, but I think your approach may be simpler and probably a tad cheaper. This is going in a closet so looks aren't important; I doubt mine will look as good as yours, LOL. Thanks for sharing.

As for spacing I was thinking about centering each support on a typical bottle width plus about 1/4 inch gap. Sound about right?


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 18, 2013)

My rack is 40" tall. I used 1x4's for the sides, 31" wide. And 11" deep. I started by making a ladder out of 1x4's and 1x2's. the 1x2's at my hardware store looked horrible so i ripped 1x4's for a better look. The 1x2's have 2" spacing. Works good for 750ml and 1.5ml bottles. Each shelf is spaced on 5" centers. You could cut that spacing down a lot for more storage. I like the extra gap for looks. 

The top I used was a piece of maple we had laying around. I liked the two toned finish but it does skew my true cost. Top is 36" x 13"

Hope this is clear. If you have questions let me know. This would be really cheap with standard quality pine.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Jun 18, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I'd be interested in your spacing between the 1X2's. I was thinking of getting something started this weekend. I was considering adding a cleat under the 1X4's from front to back as well so they were not solely supported by the screws in from the sides.
> 
> Very nice job by the way...



I glued all the joints along with the screws.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for that detail Kryptonite. I am thinking of just using furring strips; dirt cheap. Only time stands in my way now...


----------

